# Spoonbills and Sprockets my first Century. .



## badwin (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoonbills and sprockets started and finished in St. Augustine Fl. I had a Great time. The people were very friendly. I was very pleased with my 17.1 mph average. I'm trying to bike to fitness it went well except a numbness problem I got plenty of answers to in the beginner's fourm. Looking forward to the next century.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the century. Did you get a little down around 80 miles when you realized it was about over?


----------

